# Need some advise



## Q2B (Jun 22, 2013)

I am set to attend the court officer academy in 2 weeks. As luck would have it, I found out yesterday that the police department for the city I live in is finishing a background on me and will be sending me next week to do the oral board, psych, medical and PAT. After meeting with the department investigator today I found out that there are 3 candidates for 3 spots provided everything mentioned is passed (me being a candidate). I also found out that the process is moving quick due to the police academy starting May 28. ***side note*** (I'm already on a department as a reserve officer and at present work full time as an EMT) Now to complicate things for me, I have a gf that up until now has been supportive of me wanting to be a full time cop. She tells me not to pass on a state job due to the normal hours, weekends and holidays off. Which on face value sounds great however iv heard that the CO job itself is basically like going to a constant domestic argument every day, as no one ever goes to court being happy. Maybe a CO can shed some light on that.

So at this point iv got myself quite the dilemma. Do I pass on the CO job and go for the police job or vise versa. 

Any and all advise is appreciated.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Court Officer OR Police Officer? Take the cop job or you will regret it for the rest of your life. 

Should you take the CO job you will be bored silly about 6 months out of the academy. The court may have the best hours and great long term base salary but that's ALL the court has.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

And don't forget Court officers don't get overtime they just get comp time. 
If you have kids or plan on having them police officer is the way to go. More opportunity to make money, rank, move around different units, ect, ect, ect.

Yeah, you'll work crappy shifts and get sucky vacation picks in the beginning, but just let the GF know if she wants all the nice things ( and they all do ) the PD's the way to go.

good luck


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Advice


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

I was in your shoes a loooooong time ago, I was actually in the CO academy when the PD called, wife was liking the State job and benefits, job security etc. The PD job was what I wanted my whole life and on the department I wanted. Took the PD job and never regretted it for a second and would do it again in a heart beat. Follow your heart (not hers). Like said above if you don't take it 25 years is a long time to regret something and you will be blaming your GF which will make for more problems. Good Luck.


----------



## Q2B (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the advise. I'm going for the cop job. This could be my only shot, BI told me theres no guarantee I'll get considered in the next hiring cycle with the vets coming back and the make up exams ect ect.


----------



## Q2B (Jun 22, 2013)

****advice****


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Good for you.

Everyday when I enter the courthouse I go into the locker room. I kneel down at my locker and pray to the Civil Service Gods that they may deliver me from this purgatory of a "law enforcement" career. 

Good luck!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Can't see how there is even a choice. 2 totally different jobs with different goals. Being a LEO you need a duty belt, firearm and a uniform. Being a CO you need a uniform, radio, chapstick and knee pads.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

My lady friend was upset with me over a very similar situation. I stayed with my current department and she wanted me to make the move to another department which was higher paying but I knew I would have been bored out of my mind. I've realized I am a job gratification guy all day. Some people are in it for the title and money . . . I am in it for the job. Also my girlfriend got over it haha.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

JD02124 said:


> My lady friend was upset with me over a very similar situation. I stayed with my current department and she wanted me to make the move to another department which was higher paying but I knew I would have been bored out of my mind. I've realized I am a job gratification guy all day. Some people are in it for the title and money . . . I am in it for the job. Also my girlfriend got over it haha.


I was once in it for the job, now, feh. However, I agree with all my heart. If you want a career in LE, jump at the cop job. I do not besmirch court officers, I have the highest respect for them. They serve a function and everyone I've dealt with over the years has been GOOD people. HOWEVER, yeah, you're stuck in a courthouse as opposed to being out there and doing all sorts of shit. Some GOOD, some HORRIBLE, but the shit can change from day to day.

I currently HATE my job, but I'm so very glad I have it. A change of administration MIGHT change my attitude, but since that's not in the foreseeable future, I'm doubting it. And yet, the 'freedom' I have and the ability to work when it's required, NOT work when it's possible and just enjoy the fresh air (what there is of it that liberal shithole of a city I work in) is a God Send. And SOMETIMES the work is still fun, exciting and worthy of a good war story.

Weigh the pros and cons and in the long run, JUMP at the cop job. I just hope and pray you GET IT and not find yourself missing out and to have already turned away from the court job. It's a tough call. Good Luck, either way.


----------



## Q2B (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm definitely pursuing the cop job, it's been my dream to be a full time cop for as long as I remember. I hate the fact that I'm literally rolling the dice and hoping it works out with the PD. Iv also been toying with the idea of requesting a deferment from the CO academy to buy myself some time but in reality I don't think that'll work.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

you have balls, I will not dispute that. You're not a woman, are you? If you are, you STILL have balls. Good luck and I pray that it works out well for you.


----------

